# Books the Lord has greatly used in your life...



## ServantofGod (Feb 8, 2009)

I want to compile a list of books to recommend to new believers, and those outside of the Reformed viewpoint:

What three books(excluding Scripture) has the Lord used most in your life to get you where you are today, in your understanding of our God, and in your spiritual walk? And in what way? 


Here are mine to start off with:

I. _The Art of Divine Contentment_ -Thomas Watson

What a beautiful, convicting book by Thomas Watson. Written around the command to be content in all things, he attacks the discontent of our hearts, and exhorts us to strive to be like Paul when he says that he has learned to be content in any circumstance.

II. _A Door Opening Into Everlasting Life_- Andrew Gray

A book extolling the holiness of our Lord, and stirring us to look on our Saviour and His life and sacrifice, and to respond with a holy lifestyle.

III. _Rock of Our Salvation_- William Plummer

Reading this will cause your heart to cry out with both sorrow and joy. With the sorrow of our sins, and our Saviour's pain in His sacrifice at Calvary. And with joy in the love and mercy of the wondrous Prince of Peace.


----------



## Grymir (Feb 8, 2009)

Ayn Rand - The New Left. 
Helped break my liberal ways and rid me of my anti-conceptual mentality that the public schools did to me.

Francis Schaeffer - The God Who Is There.
Taught me the relationship between philosophy and theology, and how having a bad philosophy impacts theology.

Augustine - City of God.
Taught me of the early church and what was happening in the few first century's after the establishment of the church.


----------



## christiana (Feb 8, 2009)

The Sovereignty of God, A.W. Pink brought me to the doctrines of grace

The Christian in Complete Armour, William Gurnall, showed me the christian life is war and we must be well armed! What a great book!

Holiness, J.C. Ryle, showed me my responsibility to learn and grow in holiness and to be progressively conformed to His image in sanctification. Heart searching and challenging to grow. If you dont take responsibility to grow Ryle says, then 'the chariot wheels of your soul will run heavy.'

These three had the greatest impact but I too love reading Watson and all of the puritans.


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Feb 8, 2009)

The Sovereignty Of God By A.W Pink (life changing!-Baker Books ed.)

Systematic Theology By Wayne Grudem

The Mystery Of Marriage By Mike Mason

Chosen By God By R.C Sproul

All Basic,easy reads and I believe good for new believers

Grace and Peace to you


----------



## discipulo (Feb 8, 2009)

*J I Packer - Knowing Go*d – the first contact with Reformed Doctrine 

*John Owen – the Death of Death in the Death of Christ *– that’s when I realized the doctrine of limited atonement, it was shock I must say, but it became so clear and irrefutable.

Several candidates to make the podium but another Packer, more its focus than the author this time, of course it’s very well written and documented

*J I Packer – Amongst God’s Giants *– the Puritans, life, theology and practice. Knowing the Puritans, like the metaphor on the preface, it’s like staring at Huge Sequoias: greatness, devotion, thoroughness, consecration, purity, scholarship, sacrifice, integrity, and so on. One never gets tired of staring at those magnificent souls and their fruit.

There is a description of Laurence Chaderton (1547-1640) preaching his retirement sermon.
After two hours, he said he was concerned if he was requiring too much of his audience’s patience. Someone from the congregation just cried out, "For God's sake, sir, go on! Go on!"

Those were the days!


----------



## Manuel (Feb 8, 2009)

*The Sovereignty Of God* By A.W Pink
Brought me to the doctrines of grace

*Charismatic Chaos* By John MacArthur
Took me out of the charismatic movement

*The Bible and the Future* By Anthony Hoekema
Showed me a new perspective on eschatology.


----------



## he beholds (Feb 8, 2009)

I. Horton's _Putting Amazing Back into Grace_
II. Sproul's _Now That's a Good Question_
III. Sproul's _Gospel of God: Romans_


----------



## JM (Feb 8, 2009)

Mere Christianity by lewis and Abraham's Four Seeds by Reisinger. I'm not into New Covenant Theology but found this work helpful as a bridge between Dispensationalism and Covenant theology.


----------



## Galatians220 (Feb 8, 2009)

*Anything by Octavius Winslow, but this in particular*







Even if one is not backslidden, *this book is well worth reading!*

Margaret


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Feb 8, 2009)

_Mere Christianity_ was very important it revealing my _pride_ to me back when I was an externally well-behaved 18-year-old.

_Putting Amazing Back Into Grace_ got me to like Calvinism, after growing up for years with Calvinist parents who prefer not to talk about it. (We went through a Calvinism-based church split when I was very young.)

Flavel's _The Mystery of Providence_ has been really helpful lately, as many of the Puritan Paperbacks are.

And Jane Austen's _Emma_, on a less explicitly spiritual note, has been strangely helpful at various times in my single life -- something about learning to value the right sort of men, the ones who take on the Christ-like role of guiding you to greater righteousness.


----------



## ChristianHedonist (Feb 8, 2009)

_Don't Waste Your Life_ by John Piper, _The Pleasures of God_ by John Piper, _On the Mortification of Sin in Believers_ by John Owen


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Feb 8, 2009)

ChristianHedonist said:


> *Don't Waste Your Life by John Piper, *_The Pleasures of God_ by John Piper, _On the Mortification of Sin in Believers_ by John Owen



The title of that book really gets people's attention. I was reading _Don't Waste Your Life_ last summer on a trip to Philadelphia, and when a guard at the Liberty Bell searched my backpack, he saw that book and immediately said, "Oh, that looks interesting! What is that about?" I was relatively inarticulate, but the friend who had lent the book gave a bold explanation and recommended all of Piper's books. The guard said he would get a copy.


----------



## discipulo (Feb 8, 2009)

I have the book but didn’t read it yet, the cover is awful though (at least the edition I have), but I’m sure it’s worth reading.

Anyway I thought about starting by hearing Piper’s sermon on the topic, link below 

SermonAudio.com - Don't Waste Your Life


----------



## ExGentibus (Feb 8, 2009)

Not easy to pick just three:

Martin Luther's _Bondage of the Will_

_A Display of Arminianism_ by John Owen

Calvin's _Institutes of the Christian Religion_


----------



## Grace Alone (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow, I can't imagine recommending Puritan writers for a new believer or someone whose most recent reading is The Purpose Driven Life!

I would say that R C Sproul's books have the advantage of being intelligent while at the same time being accessible to many, many people (particularly those of us who don't have seminary degrees!).

I think the most important one is *Grace Unknown: The Heart of Reformed Theology *(renamed What is Reformed Theology), a very accessible explanation of the doctrines of grace. And *The Holiness of God *is a very important book in understanding the character of God versus our fallen nature.

*Trusting God *by Jerry Bridges has been one of the most life changing books for me, because it helped me understand God's sovereignty even in the most devastating circumstances. I have given this book as a gift several times to people going through a crisis.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Feb 8, 2009)

The Defense of the Faith by Cornelius VanTil.

Having grown up in a Reformed church, VanTil opened my eyes to how truly rich I was, and how much I'd taken for granted. Through VanTil, I became excited and passionate about the Reformed faith.


----------



## ServantofGod (Feb 8, 2009)

Kudos to _Mere Christianity_. Unfortunately the nut who started this thread only left room for three, otherwise it would have made my list also. One of my favorites to recommend to unbelievers and believers alike.


----------



## Confessor (Feb 8, 2009)

ChristianHedonist said:


> _Don't Waste Your Life_ by John Piper, _The Pleasures of God_ by John Piper, _On the Mortification of Sin in Believers_ by John Owen



I'd like to add Piper's _Desiring God_. While I now disagree with some of his low Calvinism, this book was monumental in my accepting the doctrines of grace. I had termed myself a "Christian hedonist" prior to ever finding out about this book -- and the term was theologically inaccurate, as I was essentially a carnal Christian -- demonstrating God's beautiful providential timing.

Also, _Van Til's Apologetic_ by Bahnsen, or rather _Always Ready_ for easier reading.


----------



## Wannabee (Feb 8, 2009)

I found this a difficult question. My theological journey wasn't steeped in any specific book, but in reading different sources at different times, as well as listening to different preachers. It's as though looking back there was a conspiracy to draw my eyes ever more to Christ, even in the books that I would never read now (Yes, I've read Hal Lindsey ). However, I do see a few that helped at times in my walk. 
At a turning point in my life, as I wrestled with what to do in regard to ministry and our future as a family, I read MacArthur's _Found, God's Will_. It was incredibly freeing and catapulted me out of a wrong view of God's sovereignty and making decisions. This was shortly after I had grasped the significance of God's sovereignty in soteriology. I might mention that Matthew's _Tip Toe Through TULIP_ was a great benefit to me in this portion of my journey, as was Phil Johnson's web site where he discusses the Calvinism of Spurgeon.
Though I disagree with much they've written, Martin and Deidre Bobgan's _Against "Biblical Counseling" - For the Bible_ helped me see the folly of the integration of psychology and being fully equipped for every good work. Since then I have developed a neuthetic approach that the Bobgan's disagree with, so can't fully embrace their teaching. Jay Adams has been of much value in this area.
I had developed a philosophy of ministry that excluded youth focused programs early on, so our family stayed together for Sunday School and services, though classes were offered for the boys. Some in the church gave us a hard time, but the pastor understood and respected our position and we stuck to our guns. Eric Wallace wrote a book, _Uniting Church and Home_ that I read shortly after reading Christopher Schlect's little booklet _Critique of Modern Youth Ministry_. I'm not sure which one was more affirming, but both helped me in my developing philosophy of ministry.
I know only three were asked for, but I also wanted to share that Piper's _The Supremacy of God in Preaching_ has had a great affect on my perspective of being a preacher.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 8, 2009)

Books by Sproul:

Faith Alone: The Lord used it to cause the scales of Roman Catholicism to fall off my eyes.

Holiness of God: Awakened me to the His holiness.

Chosen by God: Helped me to love Divine election.

Others (in no particular order):

Christ of the Covenants by O. Palmer Robertson
Exposition of the Ten Commandments by Durham
Institutes of the Christian Religion by Calvin
Knowing God - J.I. Packer
Life and Times of Jesus the Messiah by Edersheim

I'll think of some more later.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 8, 2009)

These 5 books particularly had a tremendous effect on my worldview:

(In the Order I Read Them)

1) *Theonomy in Christian Ethics *by Greg Bahnsen

2) *Principles of Conduct* by John Murray

3) *The Puritan Hope* by Iain Murray

4) *Van Til's Apologetic* by Greg Bahnsen

5) *Introduction to Christian Philosophy* by Gordon Clark


----------



## ColdSilverMoon (Feb 8, 2009)

_Mere Christianity_ by C.S. Lewis - the first "intellectual" defense of Christianity I ever read
_Thoughts for Young Men_ by J.C. Ryle - helped me during my college and med schools years 
_Confessions_ by Augustine - I'm still in the middle of it, but it has really helped me comprehend the vastness of my sin and the overwhelming power of His grace.


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (Feb 8, 2009)

Both Bens (coming from another Ben), you're recommending Bahnsen for new believers?!

If I was to recommend a few (I have to list more than 3) books that have both changed my life and are easy reads for anybody, I would suggest:

1) Don't waste your life- John Piper (you're right Cesar, it is a horrible cover)
2) Faith Alone- Sproul (after I read through it about 3 times, this book totally transformed my view of what faith really is and how we are justified)
3) The Dangerous Duty of Delight- John Piper (a tiny book, only 89 pages, but it totally blasted my self-centered views)
4) Knowing God- JI Packer (first read it when I was 13, so it is easy to understand; I think the thing I disliked most about the book was that my edition was printed in the late 70s [absolutely HORRIBLE cover] and the previous owner scribbled and marked all over it [terrible distraction])
5) Following Christ- RC Sproul (showed me what it truly means to be a follower of Christ)


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 8, 2009)

I misunderstood the OP...


----------



## jwithnell (Feb 8, 2009)

I was reading a handful of Frances Schaeffer's works when I first came to Christ. Perhaps _He is There and He is Not Silent_ rises to the top. Shortly thereafter, someone lent me Martin Luther's _Bondage of the Will_ and John Murray's _Redemption Accomplished and Applied _ both of which gave me a foundation for reformed theology. If I may add a fourth, I've returned to Jonathan Edward's _Religious Affections_ several times since being introduced to it early in my Christian walk ...


----------



## Confessor (Feb 8, 2009)

Calvinist Cowboy said:


> Both Bens (coming from another Ben), you're recommending Bahnsen for new believers?!





I was listing books that the Lord has greatly used in my life, although I would admittedly promote _Always Ready_ for new believers. Thinking presuppositionally and knowing that it is absolutely appropriate (and obligatory) for Christians to regard Scripture as authoritative are both vital.


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Feb 8, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> I misunderstood the OP...



I do not think Bahnsen would be a terrible idea for a new believer who was highly intelligent and educated.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 8, 2009)

to Ben and Evie. A Presuppositional Apologetic is vital for a new Christian


----------



## GD (Feb 8, 2009)

J. Gresham Machen’s _The Christian View of Man_

J. W. Alexander’s _A Shepherd’s Heart_, specifically the sermon “The Blood of Sprinkling”

Elmer Towns’ _Theology for Today _- His soteriology was so poorly argued that it convinced this new seminary student that he needed to look around for a better solution. I don't generally recommend it, but God certainly used it in my case.


----------



## greenbaggins (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm surprised that Ferguson's book _The Christian Life_ isn't on here already. It's really a great book at showing people a road map of Christian doctrine and showing how practical doctrine is. 

Bunyan's Pilgrim's Progress is also essential reading for a new believer. That gives a road map of the Christian life from beginning to end. So Ferguson shows you a cross-section, and Bunyan shows you a time-line. 

Then, a new believer also needs help in church history. B.K. Kuiper's The Church in History is outstanding, because it is brief, illustrated, Reformed, and covers the entirety of church history up until his time. 

For apologetics, an even better beginner's book is Richard Pratt's _Every Thought Captive._ To this I would also add Oliphint's book _The Battle Belongs to the Lord_. 

For commentary, let him read Matthew Henry. That, in conjunction with the new ESV study Bible, will ground everything in a richer understanding of Scripture's doctrine.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 8, 2009)

_Knowing God_ --- J.I. Packer

_Mere Christianity_ --- C.S. Lewis

_Desiring God_ --- John Piper

just to name three off the top of my head. There are many, many more.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 8, 2009)

Matthew Henry!!! He uses allegory!!!


----------



## ManleyBeasley (Feb 8, 2009)

1. Desiring God-John Piper
2. Confessions-Augustine
3. The Attributes of God-A.W. Pink
4. Institutes of the Christian Religion-John Calvin


----------



## greenbaggins (Feb 8, 2009)

But Henry keeps a pretty tight reign on his imagination. I don't think him nearly as bad as Horton seems to think he is.


----------



## ServantofGod (Feb 8, 2009)

Confessor said:


> Calvinist Cowboy said:
> 
> 
> > Both Bens (coming from another Ben), you're recommending Bahnsen for new believers?!
> ...



_Always Ready_ is an excellent book. 

Have you recommended to an unbeliever yet? What was their response to it?


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 8, 2009)

My top three . . .
*Sovereignty of God* - A.W. Pink
*Knowing God* --- J.I. Packer
*Mere Christianity* --- C.S. Lewis


*Desiring God* --- John Piper
*The Holiness of God, Chosen by God*, or *What is Reformed Theology* by Sproul


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Feb 8, 2009)

_Essential Truths of the Christian Faith_, R.C. Sproul - First Reformed book I ever read, and started me on a path out of Arminianism

_More Than Conquerors_, William Hendriksen - Showed me that there is another explanation of the Bible's most challenging book, and it makes far more sense than anything Clarence Larkin or Hal Lindsey taught me before.

_The Holiness of God_, R.C. Sproul - I know it's a great book because I still don't grasp the fullness of our holy God, and want to read the book again to get closer


----------



## ServantofGod (Feb 8, 2009)

PointyHaired Calvinist said:


> _The Holiness of God_, R.C. Sproul - I know it's a great book because I still don't grasp the fullness of our holy God, and want to read the book again to get closer



Another priceless book I see coming up in a lot of peoples posts. What a frightening, yet wonderful writing on the Dreadful and Beautiful Holiness of our Lord. Unfortunately, they came out with the extended version right after I read the original...


----------



## Jon Lake (Feb 8, 2009)

ODD as this sounds, The Hobbit. Not kidding! It is a very important book for me because when I was a kid, I HATED reading! I really did, I had an older cousin who gave me a copy I with some reluctance began to read it, I was hooked! I say it is important because that book began my deep love for books and reading! God has a sense of humor.


----------



## JBaldwin (Feb 8, 2009)

I know you said 3 books, but these are the ones that have had the most impact, and I couldn't leave any of the out. 

1. Early on in my Christian faith, I was inspired by a Keswick book (yes, I know it's miles away from the reformed faith) "By Searching" the autobiography of Isobel Kuhn
2. Chronicles of Narnia, C.S. Lewis--especially "The Voyage of the Dawn Treader"
3. Later on-- Desiring God by John Piper
4. The Reformed Doctrine of Predestination by Loraine Boetner (especially chapter 1)


----------



## ServantofGod (Feb 8, 2009)

JBaldwin said:


> I know you said 3 books, but these are the ones that have had the most impact, and I couldn't leave any of the out.
> 
> 1. Early on in my Christian faith, I was inspired by a Keswick book (yes, I know it's miles away from the reformed faith) "By Searching" the autobiography of Isobel Kuhn
> 2. Chronicles of Narnia, C.S. Lewis--especially "The Voyage of the Dawn Treader"
> ...



Four books!? If you include the entire Chronicles, that's a lot more books! I don't know if thats acceptable.

Ah, the Chronicles of Narnia. Second only to the Lord of the Rings as mankind's greatest literary work ever!


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (Feb 8, 2009)

PointyHaired Calvinist said:


> _Essential Truths of the Christian Faith_, R.C. Sproul - First Reformed book I ever read, and started me on a path out of Arminianism


 
Haha! What do you know! That also was the first Reformed book I read! It had the same effect on me during my young and tender years. It is an excellent resource.


----------



## brianeschen (Feb 8, 2009)

1) Baptism and Christian Education by Samuel Miller helped me to remember the importance of a thoroughly Christian Education for my children. That's why I am glad the government schools in California are so good. 

2) The Westminster Standards with Scripture proofs greatly aided me in systematically looking at what I am to believe concerning God and what God requires of me. I thought I knew a lot about the Bible and Christianity until I began reading through these standards. What a blessing!

3) Crossed Fingers: How the Liberals Captured the Presbyterian Church by Gary North helped me to see the historical battles that raged in the Presbyterian Church and apply them to the current situations that we are facing today. A church that is backwards in passing sanctions against offenders will quickly find itself on the road to destruction. Contrary to the general sentiment of today's think-the-best-of-everyone-regardless-of-what-they-do culture there is actually such a thing as a "wolf in sheep's clothing". At least I hope my assessment is right.


----------



## Theognome (Feb 8, 2009)

The first Christian book I ever read as a new Christian was My Upmost for His Highest.

Theognome


----------



## Prufrock (Feb 8, 2009)

Honestly, I think that some _good_ books for new believers (and ones that have been quite formative with respect to me), would include:

1.) _The Bruised Reed_, by Richard Sibbes.
2.) _The Christian's Great Interest_, by William Guthrie
3.) Perhaps _Christ Set Forth_, by Thomas Goodwin.

(And if I might be allowed to break the rules and add a fourth):

4.) Luther's commentary on Galatians. This will always have a tender place in my heart: it was through Luther expounding the word herein that God was pleased to bring me to faith.


----------



## Grace Alone (Feb 8, 2009)

PointyHaired Calvinist said:


> _Essential Truths of the Christian Faith_, R.C. Sproul - First Reformed book I ever read, and started me on a path out of Arminianism
> 
> _More Than Conquerors_, William Hendriksen - Showed me that there is another explanation of the Bible's most challenging book, and it makes far more sense than anything Clarence Larkin or Hal Lindsey taught me before.
> 
> _The Holiness of God_, R.C. Sproul - I know it's a great book because I still don't grasp the fullness of our holy God, and want to read the book again to get closer



Oh yes, *Essential Truths of the Christian Faith *is a must-have book for anyone new to reformed theology. It is great because it gives concise, clear explanations to many doctrines.


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Feb 8, 2009)

Had to add to the four I mentioned earlier in the thread 

The Reformed Doctrine of Predestination By Lorraine Boettner
This is a tremendous book!!!

Also for a new Believer I would recommend a new Book called:
Living For God's Glory (An Introdution to Calvinism) By Joel Beeke


----------



## A.J. (Feb 8, 2009)

1) This provides a good antidote to the Arminian poison that has permeated both modern evangelicalism and fundamentalism. Packer shows that *the content* of the gospel must be present in every evangelistic activity, and must define evangelism. Antinomians, who are ignorant of the necessity of repentance and faith, must also read this book! 

Amazon.com: Evangelism & the Sovereignty of God: J. I. Packer: Books

2) The book is an excellent treatment of the Reformed view of worship. I especially liked how the authors connected the Bible's teaching on the RPW with the marks of a true church and the Great Commission. 

Amazon.com: With Reverence and Awe: Returning to the Basics of Reformed Worship: D. G. Hart, John R. Muether: Books

3) Dr. Riddlebarger's book will be useful to people who grew up not knowing anything other than dispensational premillenialism. A great deal of historical background (I think in the introduction) to the eschatology debate is also provided which will be helpful for those who virtually don't know anything before Billy Graham. Covenant Theology presuppositions, and an amillennial eschatology are discussed here. 

Amazon.com: Case for Amillennialism, A: Understanding the End Times: Kim Riddlebarger: Books

4) While attending university, I had philosophy classes in which the Roman Catholic view of man, and a man-centered view of human freedom are taught and exalted. I had no idea that such a view is contrary to Scripture. Reading this treatise on presuppositional apologetics by Cornelius Van Til was a turning point to me. It has helped me with a dialogue I had with an atheist not too long ago. 

Amazon.com: Defense of the Faith: Cornelius Van Til: Books

5) There may be better books than this one, but Robert Booth's book is the first one I have read on the subject. He shows that the disagreement among believers on who the proper subjects of baptism are is essentially a disagreement on hermeneutics. In other words, _how_ you read your Bible will determine whether you will baptize your children. In page 8 of his book, he provides a summary of why confessional Reformed churches practice infant baptism. 



> _Covenant Theology_. Throughout the bible, God relates to his people by way of a covenant of grace. Covenant theology provides the basic framework for rightly interpreting Scripture.
> 
> _Continuity of the Covenant of Grace_. The Bible teaches one and the same way of salvation in both the Old and the New Testaments, despite some different outward requirements.
> 
> ...



Though Booth's views have become problematic in recent years, his defense of this Reformed distinctive (which was written in the '90s) is a must read. 

Amazon.com: Children of the Promise: The Biblical Case for Infant Baptism: Robert R. Booth: Books

6) Note that this one is bad literature. Don't give this one to a friend who is in the process of reforming. But if you haven't read it, be sure to do so. Reading this book not only gave me an objective assessment of my former religious background (I'm a former Roman Catholic), but it also strengthened my Reformed convictions. The authors of the book remind me of the need of ongoing reformation, and constant teaching of doctrine in our churches. The man claims to have been a confessional Calvinist minister (which is why I had an interest in reading the book), but he is now happy with his family in the Roman Catholic communion, an institution that the Protestant Reformation understood to be a false church. May God open his heart to the soul-damning decision he made not only for himself, but also for his household! 

Amazon.com: Rome Sweet Home: Our Journey to Catholicism: Scott Hahn, Kimberly Hahn: Books


----------



## Ivan (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Evangelism & the Sovereignty of God_ by J. I. Packer



How could I have forgotten this one?!


----------



## ServantofGod (Feb 8, 2009)

Ok, ok. I'll spill it. The book that should have been #1, and was used most powerfully by God to get me where I am today, is "No Compromise" by Melody Green. The biography of Keith Green. I don't give a care if he was an Arminian. Every believer should read that book. His thirst for the things of the Lord, his zeal for personal holiness and the glory of God, is surpassed by very few people I know personally. His doctrine may have needed a little fixin, but like Whitfield said of Wesley, when we get to heaven, he will be so close to the throne of his Saviour, we will be hard pressed to catch sight of him.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Feb 8, 2009)

Mine will be unconventional, and a hard read. It was James Durham's _A Treatise Concerning Scandal._ It was one of the first antiquarian books I bought and it impressed me enough to go into publishing, which is a big part of my life 22 years later. It was my learning curve, at least one of many lessons on editing and how to do better next time. I published a new edition as _Concerning Scandal_ in 1990 as the first hardback title for Naphtali Press. I could very much have gone and wasted years if not my life in a separatist, looking for a perfect church, mind set. This book, which epitomizes Scottish Presbyterian thought on such things as church unity, church discipline, the sin of schism, was an inoculation to a large extent. It is an extremely important work. It has been hard to get for some years, but my understanding is Gospel Mission bought inventory from Scotland and it may be available from them soon in that 1990 printing, probably still shrink wrapped. If interested drop them a note; or if in the U.K. see James Dickson books.


----------



## Galatians220 (Feb 9, 2009)

Adding: "The Existence and Attributes of God" by Stephen Charnock and "Prayer and Spiritual Warfare" by Spurgeon. 

Agree totally w/ "Bondage of the Will" & "The Bruised Reed" & "Pilgrim's Progress," among a dozen or more others mentioned here.

Margaret


----------



## OPC'n (Feb 9, 2009)

A Simple Way To Pray by Luther because it has changed how and why I pray

Foxes Book of Martyrs because it reminds me Who takes us through each and every hardship

The End For Which God Created The World by Edwards...I'm still reading it but it is teaching me all about the paths to the chief end. It's a hard book to read, but it's very good.


----------



## A5pointer (Feb 9, 2009)

Reformed Doctrine of Predestination
The Death Of Death
Bondage of the Will
Redemption Accomplished and Applied


----------



## PresbyDane (Feb 9, 2009)

Michael Hortons "Putting Amazing back into Grace" was what got me started on the reformed path.


----------



## christiana (Feb 9, 2009)

> A Simple Way To Pray by Luther because it has changed how and why I pray



That sounded great and the reviews were so good on Amazon that I had to order it!!


----------



## py3ak (Feb 9, 2009)

That's a nice avatar, Martin! What church is that?


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 9, 2009)

_Confessions_

Amazon.com: On the Incarnation: De Incarnatione Verbi Dei (Popular Patristics Series): St. Athanasius, C. S. Lewis: Books

Amazon.com: On the Apostolic Preaching: Saint, Bishop of Lyon Irenaeus, John Behr: Books

sort of qualified ok on the last one. I agree with him, but a lot of people will see "apostlic succession" and then see Rome's arbitrary assertion that they, too, teach apostolic succession, and then argue that Rome agrees with Irenaeus. 

But if you realize that is not the case, then a definite recommendation.


----------



## Augusta (Feb 9, 2009)

For me:

Early on it was _Pilgrim's Progress _that plowed some ground I think.

Then it was _The Holiness of God _by RC Sproul.

Then _Chosen By God _by RC Sproul.

I am so happy to see _Putting the Amazing Back into Grace _listed by a few. I sent this to my dad and he is reading it he said! I pray that he is fertile ground for the gospel to work.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 9, 2009)

My 3 books which had the biggest effect on me are ,
All things for good by Thomas Watson
The reformed pastor by Richard Baxter a must read
The death of death by John Owen masterpiece.


Also must add anything by Thomas Brooks truly amazing stuff.


----------



## Augusta (Feb 9, 2009)

I re-read the op and I gave my early formidable books, if I was compiling a list for new believers I think it would include _A Body of Divinity_ including _The Ten Commandments_ by Thomas Watson, _Precious Remedies Against Satan's Devices _by Thomas Brooks, and _The Bruised Reed _by Richard Sibbes.

These three give much instruction and exhortation in what Biblical Christianity is and how to walk in it.


----------



## PresbyDane (Feb 9, 2009)

py3ak said:


> That's a nice avatar, Martin! What church is that?



It is Wittenberg Castle Church, the one known for the 95 theses of Luther.
We went there this weekend.


----------



## py3ak (Feb 9, 2009)

Yes, I just looked at your album and figured that out. It's a beautiful church. Your coat and scarf could almost look like clerical garb.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Feb 9, 2009)

Francis Schaeffer- The God Who Is There, He is There and He is not Silent, Escape From Reason, Art and the Bible.

C.S. Lewis- The Screwtape Letters, God in the Dock.

Thomas Merton- No Man is an Island. Believe it or not, this book helped me to begin shedding the Arminian easy believism I was brought up in.

Christopher Ness- An Antidote to Arminiansim.


----------

